# Irish Traffic Sign Manual 2014 Ideas



## jermboy27 (Sep 16, 2012)

Post your ideas for the next Irish Traffic Sign Manual here.

Rules:
Use UK, Spain, and Ireland Road signs Except Warning signs in the UK and Spain. 

Use road sign symbols from the UK in Irish warning road signs.

Don't use gun and bad words symbols in these road signs.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

They could adopt the old-irish signs

Brazil keeping using them.


----------



## jermboy27 (Sep 16, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> They could adopt the old-irish signs
> 
> Brazil keeping using them.


No, It's no longer useful in 1997.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

ok, but they could adopt it again.


----------



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

Brazilian signs would be very confusing sind a round sign with a red margin always means "don't", while "do" signs are round with blue background and white symbols.

For example the Brazilian sign with the arrow turning right says "turn right", while the the sign with the crossed-out car symbol means "don't drive here. So we could assume that crossed-out symbols mean "don't" while the others allow things. But the speed limit signs are not crossed out, despite they say "don't drive faster than 80 kph".

The sign with the symbol representing the front view of a bus would be interpreteted as "forbidden for buses" in the European context, while it would mean the opposite in Brazil.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Yes, it would be confusing, but somehow I like it better, if signs are crossed out, it's more logical to me and clear even to a child.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Alqaszar said:


> aBrazilian signs would be very confusing sind a round sign with a red margin always means "don't", while "do" signs are round with blue background and white symbols.
> 
> For example the Brazilian sign with the arrow turning right says "turn right", while the the sign with the crossed-out car symbol means "don't drive here. So we could assume that crossed-out symbols mean "don't" while the others allow things. But the speed limit signs are not crossed out, despite they say "don't drive faster than 80 kph".
> 
> The sign with the symbol representing the front view of a bus would be interpreteted as "forbidden for buses" in the European context, while it would mean the opposite in Brazil.


The Red circle means mandatory not forbidden.

And the limit speed does not mean "don't drive faster than 80 kph" but the maximum speed is 80 kph


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

xrtn2 said:


> The Red circle means mandatory not forbidden.


It means 'forbidden' in Europe; signs for 'mandatory' are blue and also round.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Verso said:


> It means 'forbidden' in Europe; signs for 'mandatory' are blue and also round.


:yes:


----------

